# how to clean very dirty travertine floors?



## wantboost (Nov 1, 2011)

Is there a chemical solution to use, whats the best way to apply it?

thx 

​


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

-----Travertine is one of the softest , most absorbent of the marbles---hot soapy water and a scrub brush is about the best you can get without dissolving the stone----

Do not use any acid based cleaners---they will dessolve the stone---

I have actually sanded the surface with a random orbit sander----


----------



## wantboost (Nov 1, 2011)

dish soap?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dish soap and a scrub brush will be safe----also a call to Aqua Mix might be worth while---they are the maker of many good marble products---


----------



## wantboost (Nov 1, 2011)

what harm will a acidic cleaner do to the floors?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The travertine will dissolve--

Marble is a lime based stone----acid will destroy the surface---softening it and causing lots of damage.


----------



## Albert123 (May 8, 2013)

Hi, I am not sure about the chemicals, but you can make use of water simply to wash the dirty floors.body, div, table, thead, tbody, tfoot, tr, th, td, p { font-family: "Arial"; font-size: x-small; }


----------



## katyhome (May 26, 2013)

The most important thing you need to know about cleaning travertine is not to use strong chemicals. 

Acidic and even akaline chemicals will etch the travertine. Vinegar is acidic and bleach is akaline, so you do not want to clean travertine with either one of these cleaners. 

Neutral cleaners for natural stone are recommended and available at tile stores and if you don't have a neatral cleaner, use warm water to clean you travertine surface. 

When cleaning your travertine floors, mop the travertine tiles with your neutral cleaning solution or warm water.


----------



## Albert123 (May 8, 2013)

*Aluminium Security Doors*

Travertine tile cleaning must be done at a deeper level at least once a year for a normal household.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

wantboost said:


> Is there a chemical solution to use, whats the best way to apply it?
> 
> thx


Sudsy Ammonia and some elbow grease. Nothing better and cheaper than special cleaners that tile places will state work better than the other company. Just beware that using Ammonia to clean the floor, that if you do not rinse it completely off the tile and grout, the salts in it will bleach the grout color. You can get grout stain to restain the grout back to the original color, but tiles like Travertine tend to soak the stain into it, so you really have to be cautious.


----------



## Albert123 (May 8, 2013)

*Aluminium Security Doors*

Yes, Many Chemical are available in the Market to clean Dirty Travertine Floor
but i want to give advice not to use strong chemical otherwise it is harmful for Floor.:thumbup:


----------

